# a quarter of one percent, half of one percent



## Philip(pe)

Salut!
_"The average temperature first increased by a quarter of one percent, and eventually it increased by half of one percent."_ -- În această propoziție, cum traducem _"a quarter of one percent"_ și _"half of one percent"_? Iată încercările mele:
_-- un sfert de unu la sută
-- o jumătate de unu la sută _
Sunt correct sau nu?
Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Expresiile folosite în limba română sunt:
- un sfert de procent
- o jumătate de procent

Numai bine,


----------



## Philip(pe)

Mulțumesc frumos! Prin urmare:
_"Temperatura medie a crescut inițial cu un sfert de procent dar până la urmă a ajuns/ s-a ridicat cu jumătate de procent."_
Correct?


----------



## Trisia

Sounds about right; however, if you like using "la sută" you can also go with:
_"...a crescut cu 0,25%, dar până la final creșterea a fost de 0,5%_" in which case the audience will read it as "la sută".


----------



## irinet

0,25 is less than 1%.
A quarter of one procent is 0.25. We translate: _un sfert de procent, o jumătate de procent. Or 0.25 % / 0.5%.
The sign % is translated  _*la sută*, Trisia said.


----------

